# going grey in 20s?!!



## lis16uk (Aug 15, 2014)

title says it all really!

i first found a grey hair at 13 but it was pretty much an isolated incident.

i am now nearing 26 and over the last year or 2 they are rearing their ugly heads far more often than i deem "normal" for a 23-26 year old. 

i don't know whether it could be stress related, but over at least the last 12 months i am finding a new one practically every week!

is this normal?! has anyone else suffered with this?!

no one else in my family has shown so much as a solitary grey hair until they were way into their late 30s/early 40s so i can't help but worry i'll be a grey vixon by the time i'm 30 at this rate, and on top of everything else i really could do without one more thing to worry about..!

x


----------



## Londonkitty (Feb 26, 2014)

My aunt was completely grey by the time she was 27 and my cousin (her daughter) is 42 and has been dying her hair for years so I can't say she didn't start going grey around the same age. I can't tell you why but you're definitely not the only one xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

you're not alone.  http://www.express.co.uk/dayandnight/101724/A-cover-up-for-Dervla

/links


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

Lis, in Easern Medicine like Ayurveda grey hair is associated with not optimal liver. So is the bad eyesight!


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

You r not alone. My hair went grey at 16. Now at 32 half of my head is grey. For me its genetic tho. Most of my family is the same.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Hi Lis1uk
theyre are plenty of us grey brigades out here lol. 
mine is genetic from my das. my dad started going grey when he was 13, i unfortunately started going grey when i ws 9. not just one or two neither. im now nearly 42. and only the hair on my nape is brown. fringe top hair, sides all grey. and not the nice silver white grey, the slightly colourless grey, although its shines blonde-like in summer


----------



## lis16uk (Aug 15, 2014)

thank you ladies, i feel a bit better now!

i even changed hairdressers a while ago because the one i was going to made comments on the ones she could see when she was cutting my hair one day!  

i have never so much as had streaks put in my hair let alone dyed it because i love my natural colour so i'm trying to hold off for as long as possible until i have to start dying it. for the time being i just keep pulling them out   !

xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

If i pulled them out i would be bald.  hahaha. my eldest checked my hair last night and i have 1 brown streak at the right side and undernearh i have 1 brown streak at the back. the rest is completely grey. hoping i end up going white like my dad. but it only went went when.he was 63! so another 21 yrs to go!


----------

